# Why are women so cute?



## longwaytorun (Jun 4, 2013)

They are petite like a teddy bear and just so lovable unlike male beasts like my friends. Plus they have boobs! How do you explain it!?!?!?


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

Meh we don't know either


----------



## Pretty Bullet (Jun 20, 2013)

Easy.... Instinctual.. Pure and simple.. You like petite women for they look cute, caring gentle.. The same qualities (conscious or sub-conscious) that you would want raising your children. The boobs is probably just a pre-historic method of determining if the women would be able to feed her young.. Through the ages, they became fun bags... Haha.. 
It's just the natural order of life.. Females tend to look for strong men, better to protect them from predators and supply them food.. (Not all females in this age are that way, natural selection in our minds have replaced the need for protection and food more into into financial security, which tends to involve glasses and degrees or some sort of intelligence. Over protection from predators).. 
Even though our brains have evolved, and are continuing to evolve... We still have natural instincts of our mates and what we prefer them to look like... So blame it on instincts


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Pretty Bullet said:


> Easy.... Instinctual.. Pure and simple.. You like petite women for they look cute, caring gentle.. The same qualities (conscious or sub-conscious) that you would want raising your children. The boobs is probably just a pre-historic method of determining if the women would be able to feed her young.. Through the ages, they became fun bags... Haha..
> It's just the natural order of life.. Females tend to look for strong men, better to protect them from predators and supply them food.. (Not all females in this age are that way, natural selection in our minds have replaced the need for protection and food more into into financial security, which tends to involve glasses and degrees or some sort of intelligence. Over protection from predators)..
> Even though our brains have evolved, and are continuing to evolve... We still have natural instincts of our mates and what we prefer them to look like... So blame it on instincts


Sounds like DE-EVOLUTION to me....???


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and don't forget, we never fart and we poop lace.


----------



## Pretty Bullet (Jun 20, 2013)

Alienated said:


> Sounds like DE-EVOLUTION to me....???


Eh, could be.... Who am I to say... It is what it is... Besides, this is just based off my opinion.. Of what makes since to me... Take and chose what you want.. I would like to think we are evolving to a species capable of computers and sciences vs the pre-history of ones who use to be hunters and gathers.. But it's all in your interpretation of it on your on personal level that really matters...


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

leonardess said:


> and don't forget, we never fart and we poop lace.


QFT!

But seriously. That's a pretty warped view that I hope not everyone shares.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well I'm joking of course, so I hope not as well. 

I read somewhere once that we are attracted to the exact opposite physically of what we are ourselves, so what could be more opposite than the opposite sex? where women are soft, men are hard. where women are pretty, men are....ugly? where women are bumpy, men are flat. and so on. so I guess that accounts for how everyone looks, generally.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

leonardess said:


> well I'm joking of course, so I hope not as well.
> 
> I read somewhere once that we are attracted to the exact opposite physically of what we are ourselves, so what could be more opposite than the opposite sex? where women are soft, men are hard. where women are pretty, men are....ugly? where women are bumpy, men are flat. and so on. so I guess that accounts for how everyone looks, generally.


Lol that's a poetic way to look at it, I guess


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm not really attracted to "petite" women like OP.. Anything under 5'7 is really pushing it.. :|



leonardess said:


> and don't forget, we never fart and we poop lace.


I heard some poop rainbows! :eyes :lol


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Women are why its awesome to be a guy


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Bawsome said:


> Women are why its awesome to be a guy


Understanding sports and being able to drive are also two cool benefits. 

... j/k.:hide


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> Understanding sports and being able to drive are also two cool benefits.
> 
> ... j/k.:hide


:spank :whip


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Sphere said:


> Not really related but did you guys know that every human baby starts life as a female, It's the reason guys have nipples.


 hence the XX XY 23 chromosome that depict sex, but elaborate


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Women are why its awesome to be a guy


And also why it's frustrating to be a guy. I actually like being male a lot. If I elaborate on that, it'll just start some gender war whining.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Understanding sports and being able to drive are also two cool benefits.
> 
> ... j/k.:hide


:lol 
Dont forget reading maps.



always starting over said:


> And also why it's frustrating to be a guy. I actually like being male a lot. If I elaborate on that, it'll just start some gender war whining.


Only if you let it though and
yea i like being a guy too :high5,

Drink beer and talk about lawnmowers and sharks.


----------



## Rokit (Jun 9, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Women are why its awesome to be a guy


But if you were a woman you could see boobs _every day_.

Mind = Blown.

In all seriousness, petite girls are the way to go! I like the kinda girl you just wanna cuddle up to for hours. Pretty metrosexual, I know :afr


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Sphere said:


> Not really related but did you guys know that every human baby starts life as a female, It's the reason guys have nipples.


Yeah I heard that too which is why there's a dark line down the center of the ball sack cause it was two halves of a vagina.. :b Funny ol' world :lol


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

rokit said:


> but if you were a woman you could see boobs _every day_.
> 
> Mind = blown.


hahaha


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Meh, it gets old.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

No matter how hot a woman is, there's a man somewhere tired of her crap.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

srschirm said:


> No matter how hot a woman is, there's a man somewhere tired of her crap.


+1


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

no


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Just think about all that extra fat and sacked breasts, how cute!!! :clapWe are cute with all that cellulite, periods, mood swings and all :boogie


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> :lol
> *Dont forget reading maps.
> 
> *
> ...


Hahaha. My mom always did the navigating when we went on trips. My dad can't read a map for ****. We almost ended up in New Orleans on the way to Florida just this April.


----------



## Skeithz (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Skeithz said:


>


And how many that kinda cute woman you know in real life? I mean are women in your country like that by their behaviour? :um


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Understanding sports and being able to drive are also two cool benefits.


I have yet to meet a woman that can handle driving my stick shift


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I'm not really attracted to "petite" women like OP.. Anything under 5'7 is really pushing it.. :|
> 
> I heard some poop rainbows! :eyes :lol


I don't know... Maybe its just me, but I like taller girls slimmer and shorter girls curvier :/


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Skeithz said:


>


Killing me with these Fandango GIFs.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Petite like a teddy bear? LOL.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> I have yet to meet a woman that can drive handle driving my stick shift


I have to yet to meet a guy whos stick I don't have to handle 

Bwahaha could not resist, it was there so ready for me :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I have to yet to meet a guy whos stick I don't have to handle
> 
> Bwahaha could not resist, it was there so ready for me :b


They always grind my gears and they end up draining all my clutch fluid.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> They always grind my gears and they end up draining all my clutch fluid.


I like you dude :hug


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

in evolutionary terms, men have always been attracted to women who look young because they are more likely to be in a better state of reproductive health. What this has led to over Humanities existence is women are more childlike in appearance than men (less hair, smaller stature, often softer features etc.) On average anyway. Kind of creepy to think of, but true.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> in evolutionary terms, men have always been attracted to women who look young because they are more likely to be in a better state of reproductive health. What this has led to over Humanities existence is women are more childlike in appearance than men (less hair, smaller stature, often softer features etc.) On average anyway. Kind of creepy to think of, but true.


Femininity is not simply a lack of masculine traits...


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Mkay.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Heh, lace poop...


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, I'm real cute when drunk and pissed off, and decide it's a good idea to throw glassware around to express my emotions. 

Also, two words: crazy eyes. Own 'em.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

jonny neurotic said:


> Femininity is not simply a lack of masculine traits...


Yes I know, I was just explaining why women tend to be 'cuter'


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

leonardess said:


> and don't forget, we never fart and we poop lace.


2 girls and a cup.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> 2 girls and a cup.


ugh uke


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Because they giggle and blush a lot, which tends to melt a guy's heart, making him fall into the trap.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

i love me some women, but too bad they dont love me.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

..Teddy bears are petite?..


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

moroff said:


> ..Teddy bears are petite?..


All my teddy bears were fat and stupid...


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

I'm not really in the business of putting women on a pedestal anymore. They're no more human than men.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I know right?

Just like a teddy bear.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^She missed the memo or ripped it up.


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

tea111red said:


> ^She missed the memo or ripped it up.


body shaming is super funny and original


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Meulin said:


> body shaming is super funny and original


o


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

tea111red said:


> o


now you know:heart


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Meulin said:


> now you know:heart


You didn't tell me anything.


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

:int


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dude...you like women. That's how. *wink* :b


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

AlchemyFire said:


> I know right?
> 
> Just like a teddy bear.


That aint no teddy bear... :afr


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

I prefer chunky chubby girls better. :aka oversized boob girls perfect


----------



## Sam M. (Sep 15, 2008)

Alienated said:


> Sounds like DE-EVOLUTION to me....???


Are we not men?!


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> Women are why its awesome to be a guy


your comment reminded me of this video lol






but i completely agree! :yes


----------

